

Barista writes "Tip :)" in coffee, Twitter war, begin - medell
https://twitter.com/TheStyleSpy/status/263349358991376384

======
andymoe
If you can pay 4-5 bucks for a coffee you can afford to throw in another
dollar every time. Likewise if in the US it's 20pct if the service is even
boarding on reasonable. If that's too steep I suggest learning to cook. - a
former busboy

~~~
kellishaver
This is all true, but when your barista explicitly reminds you to tip them it
still feels pretty pushy and tactless.

That said, I think a lot of people may not realize that baristas make server's
wages, so it may not occur to them to tip, or that tipping is as 'necessary'
to a barista. Something like a "please tip your barista" sign hanging up in
the store or something would feel less intrusive.

The whole server's wage/tipping situation, in the US, is pretty messed up.
You're expected to tip your server for doing their job--something that their
pay should compensate them for naturally. Only it doesn't, so restaurants can
keep food prices low, otherwise no one would ever go out to eat... but then
once you get there, you're expected to tip, making the meal more expensive
anyway.

Tipping becomes expected behavior that you're made to/left feeling guilty over
if you don't do, rather than what it should be; a nice little bonus as thanks
for good service. If you want to do that, it just means you must leave a
_bigger_ tip.

------
legion050
I thought that was a great response on his part.

~~~
medell
It was a good response, but I still don't agree with what he did. I don't
think there is any other way to take a "tip" reminder, so like the other
comment says there are better ways to communicate this.

I did not know that coffee preperation could be so intricate!

The coffee shop is in Montreal, so the same tipping confusion applies as in
the USA.

